# Feedern bei Nacht?



## gurkenfahrstuhl (6. Dezember 2011)

Taag,
Meint ihr es macht noch Sinn mal früh um 5 rum zum Feedern zu gehen? Ich hab mal Bock im Dunkeln zu feedern. Hat einer Erfahrungen? War bis jetzt nur im hellen los und hab gehört das man im dunkeln auch gut fängt. Ich weiß das es evtl. zu kalt ist aber bei meinem letzten Törn hab ich zumndest Tagsüber trotz Kälte gut gefangen.
gruss


----------



## Lutz77987 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*

ich hab mal beim nachtangeln angeweile bekommen um am um 12 eine stund gefeedert.
Hat auf anhieb funktioniert.
Hatte nach 1 stunde ein paar brassen


----------



## barschkönig (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*

Also zu kalt ist es nicht, denn bei uns siehts im Winter schlecht mit einigen Fischarten aus, außer dem Eisangeln auf Hecht bleibt mir nur das feedern im Fluss. Wer nächste Woche mal das erste mal raus an meine Stellen obs schon läuft:q


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*

Oh das ging ja flott. Danke für die Antworten. Leider soll es am Wochenende stürmisch werden aber ich glaub ich tendiere nach den positiven Erfahrungen trotzdem zu nem Versuch :vik:


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*

@lutz  wie ich sehe stehst du an der Elbe :q hast du da Erfahrungen im  Feedern?


----------



## carpfisherbasti (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*

Hi Gurkenfahrstuhl, wieso nicht, es ist immer einen versuch wert...!#6
Bei Nacht sind die meisten Fische unterwegs, wie Karpfen, Brassen aber auch Raubfische wie Zander...
Als Köder wurde ich etwas fleischiges/fischiges nehemn wie z.B. Wurm, Tauwurm, Maden oder wenn"s auf Raubfisch geht halt mit Köderfisch/Fetzen...

Suche dir aber um diese Jahreszeit tiefe Stellen/Buchten, an denen das Wasser ruhige ist (Brassen stehen gerne an den Strömungskanten/Kehrströmungen...!):vik:
Mein Tipp (so funktioniert"s bei mir!): kleine haken (Matchhaken sind sehr gut geeignet/ Größe: 6-10.
Oberhalb von Schleusen ist es immer einen Versuch wert, weil sich dort Wasserpflanzen und co. (dadurch logischer weise auch Nahrung) anstauen...
Deshalb stehen dort massenhaft Fische, weil sich sich nicht viel bewegen müssen um an Nahrung zu kommen!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen...?!

_____________________
Grüße Carpfisherbasti


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*

Danke! Klar konntest Du mir helfen. Also ich werde eher an ein Strömendes Gewässer mit Gezeiten. Hab da auch ne Stelle wo ne gut Erreichbare Kante liegt. Tiefe ist bei HW ca 6 m das sollte reichen. Natürlich kommen Maden mit  Also mit der Hakengrösse werd ich wie immer eher 12 bis 14 nehmen.


----------



## Lutz77987 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*

Ich feeder nur im vereingewässer (Mühlenbach).
Aber dort läufts immer gut.
Zur Elbe fahr ich nr zum aal angeln


----------



## OMNI (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*

moin moin und hallo,
also ich hab schon mehrere mal in der ancht gefeedert, brassen sin meist zu haben, hab aber auch schon kurz nach der dämmerung nen großes rotauge gefangen.
ich würd sagen probier ruhig mal. dann weißte mehr... 

mfg markus


----------



## Slick (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*

Ich gehe meistens nur Nachts feedern.Es beißt meist Aal,Brassen,Döbel und Rotaugen(Vollmond) und ab und zu ein Karpfen,Barbe.Bevor es Dunkel wird alles Aufbauen und 5 Körbe Futter an denn Platz bringen und jede Stunde ein Korb nach pfeffern.#6

spart Futter und bringt die großen an den Haken

Grüße


----------



## Cottons Papagei (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*

Moinsen,
hab nachts noch nicht gefeedert. Aber mich würde interessieren wie ihr das macht. Knicklicht an die Spitze oder Freilaufrolle mit Pieper?
Gruß!


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*

Unabhängig von der aktuellen Wetterlage.

Nacht-Feedern auf große Rotaugen funktioniert bestens. Allerdings sollte man keine allzufrischen Knicklichter an die Spitze pappen, oder gleich besser ein weniger grelles Betalight verwenden. Schaut man zu lange/intensiv auf einen recht hellen Bissanzeiger dieser Art, narrt einen das eigene Auge und er fängt an sich zu bewegen, obwohl sich rein gar nichts tut.

Beim Nacht-Feedern kann man auch ruhig etwas gröber montieren, da die Fische etwas argloser sind. Bonus-Fische, wie Karpfen, oder Aale auf die Maden, sind somit auch keine größeren Themen mehr.


----------



## zorra (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*

..die Jungs hier fischen mit speziellen Lampen extra fürs Feedern z.b Marthonfischen....und an Gewässern wo Tags nichts geht.
gr.zorra


----------



## Slick (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*

Moin,

Knicklichthalter an die Rute und ein Knicklicht rein und wenn einem die Augen zufallen den Freilauf rein und das hier http://compare.ebay.de/like/250900233938?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

@Andal

davon kann ich ein Liedchen singen wie oft schon das Knicklicht vor meinen Augen herumgetanzt hat ohne sich zu bewegen,aber eine Zitterspitze ist für mich die beste Bissanzeige,da bekommste jede kleinste Bewegung mit.


Grüße


----------



## kati48268 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*

Als alternatives Bissanzeigesystem ist der Helis zu empfehlen; ähnlich sensibel, beleuchtet, aksustische Meldung dazu, funktioniert mit offenem/geschl. Bügel, an stehendem & fließendem Gewässer...
siehe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDeYaTEMxZ0
gibt noch mehr Videos dazu.


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Als alternatives Bissanzeigesystem ist der Helis zu empfehlen; ähnlich sensibel, beleuchtet, aksustische Meldung dazu, funktioniert mit offenem/geschl. Bügel, an stehendem & fließendem Gewässer...
> siehe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDeYaTEMxZ0
> gibt noch mehr Videos dazu.



sehr interessant... kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## kati48268 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*

Den Helis du hier. 
Echt ganz nettes, durchdachtes System; und sehr sensibel dazu.


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*

Mal angenommen es ist sehr windig und selbst bei flacher Rutenlage ist das Feedern unmöglich so könnte man ja auch die Spitze unter Wasser halten mit dem Anzeiger oder?


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Den Helis du hier.
> Echt ganz nettes, durchdachtes System; und sehr sensibel dazu.


 
Sieht interessant aus, seh ich zum ersten Mal.
Wo wird das System denn angebracht?
Gibt's da irgendwo Bilder oder Zeichnungen dazu?


----------



## kati48268 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*

Wird am Blank befestigt.
Wühl mal etwas bei Youtube, ein paar Videos gibt's dort dazu, auch im Einsatz. Einen Youtube-Link hast oben in meinem Posting.
Auf der HP des Erbauers sind sonst viele Bilder & Videos, aber dort ist leider grad Baustelle.


----------



## OMNI (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedern bei Nacht?*

moin zusammen,
kann andal´s bemerkung nur bestätigen, ist echt verwirrend und man fängt an zu zweifeln;+...
sehr interessant dieses heli-system, kannte ich auch noch nicht. ist ja quasi ne 2. zitterspitze seitlich am blank mit optischen und akustischen signal. scheint ja auch zu funktionieren.
mfg markus


----------

